# Help Needed.



## mikes1990 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi there

I'm trying to find a certain piece of music, but my knowledge of classical music is very limited!
If anyone watched the Garteh Malone programme on BBC last night you may be able to help. It was played briefly towards the end (about 45 minutes in), where Stefan was told he was in the cast. Sorry that's really vague, but that's all I can give.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

Could you find the show on BBC iPlayer and maybe pinpoint the moment?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sw336/Gareth_Malone_Goes_to_Glyndebourne_Episode_2/

My classical knowledge isn't that extensive as of yet, someone else should be able to help you.

I would imagine they'd do a playlist for a television show on music, credits or something...


----------



## mikes1990 (Jun 25, 2010)

Good idea.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sw336/Gareth_Malone_Goes_to_Glyndebourne_Episode_2/

It's at 51 minutes. Did have a look at the credits, but no joy.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Dolly Suite by Faure


----------



## mikes1990 (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent, thanks.


----------

